# Pet Peeves



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Let's do another thread on what drives us crazy.
I have found that no matter what sprayer I use, for some reason the manufactures love to hide the on off switch. 
I think I'm going to put a big arrow pointing to main switch and spray paint the switch day glow red.


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

i hate it when ex con/crackheads decide to take up painting and sprinkle there wonderful rep upon us all


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

flowjo said:


> i hate it when ex con/crackheads decide to take up painting and sprinkle there wonderful rep upon us all


Damn man: I wasn't thinking about talking about the black panther party.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I hate when i thought I brought everything i needed in a house and then have to make another trip for a nail set


I hate trim carpenters that are lacking in pride of workmanship that won't set those damn nails.


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

another thing that drives me crazy are those painters that jump into the passenger seat without asking then ask you to drive them home 30 mins away then smoke all your cigarettes and take your last bottle of water ya good times working with degenerates


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I hate when i thought I brought everything i needed in a house and then have to make another trip for a nail set
> 
> 
> I hate trim carpenters that are lacking in pride of workmanship that won't set those damn nails.


Or nails that refuse to set after beating on them twenty times.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

I hate when they mistint the paint!!...I find it very hard to be nice to them after they have cost me time and money....But I try.....really I do!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

tedrin said:


> I hate when they mistint the paint!!...I find it very hard to be nice to them after they have cost me time and money....But I try.....really I do!


Or how about when they don't shake it all the way, and you start out with a light color and it gets darker as you paint.I sprayed a whole office this way before I figured out what was happening.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

How about every day you get to the same job and have to ask the same people to move all their cars so you can paint.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> How about every day you get to the same job and have to ask the same people to move all their cars so you can paint.


Yeah I hear ya..Spraying exteriors can be very stressful...One bad gust of wind can cost you thousands.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

To expand on two previous...

When that painter that jumps in your new van has wet paint on the seat of his pants

When the nail set jumps off that impossible to set nail, and makes twenty new holes in the crown.


Sparkies ! (nuff said)


Roller frames that REFUSE to stay on the rim of the five !

Backing up into the roller tray.

Morning dew that doesn't dry 'til three (ever done an exterior on Martha's Vineyard in October? )

Tint that doesn't disperse in a gallon ("go and mix me a pail of poka dot paint" - Moe Howard)


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

another thing i have discovered working in new homes is i dislike every other trade  drywallers seem to miss everything until after the final coat is on trim guys like to rush around putting holes everywhere then ripping out baseboard and trim after the final coat is on tilers like to have grout fights with the walls and baseboards cabinet guys like to draw on the walls then put the cabinet in a complete different area plumbers are always there to install the toilet when your ready to paint the bathrooms and electricians love to put there hands all over the walls and ceilings ...wow painters have it bad lol


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Neighbor: "Bill, I'm putting my house on the market on the 30th, will you fix the three holes my (delinquent substance abusing) son punched in the walls?"

(got that call today)


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

flowjo said:


> another thing i have discovered working in new homes is i dislike every other trade  drywallers seem to miss everything until after the final coat is on trim guys like to rush around putting holes everywhere then ripping out baseboard and trim after the final coat is on tilers like to have grout fights with the walls and baseboards cabinet guys like to draw on the walls then put the cabinet in a complete different area plumbers are always there to install the toilet when your ready to paint the bathrooms and electricians love to put there hands all over the walls and ceilings ...wow painters have it bad lol


 
Yes the job site can get very tense when other trades are costing you money and they really don't give a chit.....That's why I only do re-paints these days...It's much easier on the heart!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

How about: Your up on a ladder and have all your stuff in the yard, tarps, pump,ladders, whatever and the outdoor sprinkler system goes off, and there is no one at home.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> How about: Your up on a ladder and have all your stuff in the yard, tarps, pump,ladders, whatever and the outdoor sprinkler system goes off, and there is no one at home.


Well, is it 90 degrees out or 40 ? :whistling2:

(good one, John! )


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> How about: Your up on a ladder and have all your stuff in the yard, tarps, pump,ladders, whatever and the outdoor sprinkler system goes off, and there is no one at home.


hahaha thats awesome 
one time this guy i was working with was using a 3/4 full fiver to stand on he tipped it over as he was getting off and and pop goes the weasel all over the floors it wasnt my job so i couldnt help laughing all day but the clean up really sucked but man was that funny


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

daArch said:


> Well, is it 90 degrees out or 40 ? :whistling2:
> 
> (good one, John! )


This has happen to me at least 5 times, and it always make me mad to have to run around and find empty buckets to put over the spray heads. Then you have the huge puddles of water in the yard to deal with.
Yeah, when if spring time, and cool weather, not fun.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

Walking thru spider webs during early morning exterior estimates. :hammer:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

mosquitos and gnats.. inhaling gnats through my nose  they have been swarming me lately working on my place and it has been enough to totally pizz me off!!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

This thread is hilarious








But! So true








.
.
And this smiley is just hilarious as well, it's called "Hyper"


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I hate when i thought I brought everything i needed in a house and then have to make another trip for a nail set
> 
> 
> I hate trim carpenters that are lacking in pride of workmanship that won't set those damn nails.


 
Let alone even, maybe, considering, filling the damn holes.


----------



## Old Dog (Nov 5, 2008)

*prep work pet peeve,Finish cabinet maker work...!!!!*

I hate it when a "so called" finish cabinet maker uses BONDO to fill nail holes!!!!!! yep thats righ you heard it hear first, BONDO.. bondo everywhere in the joints, nail holes and every 3rd shot with the finish nailer misses and comes out in the finished area...didnt sand any of the cut wood, left splinters from the cuts everywhere, and the homeowner was told "Thats the painters job to do that prep work...Can you spell "homeowner got hosed" and maybe me too..lol

I was so angry i walked off the job 2 days in a row after 4 hours..I will certaintly do the work , just as i would do any other prep work,but absolutley hate the guy that says "thats part of the painters prep work".. so he dont have to fix his up shoddy workmanship...definetly will be talking about revising the bid....thank god the HO wants the wood work painted... Thanks for letting me rant a bit ..i;m ok now...lol


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Following behind good finish carpenters and drywall finishers is priceless. One time in a 6' section of base I counted 67 finish nail holes. Told the "finish carpenter" to put in another piece because it was going to look damned funny when everything else was stained and finished except for that piece.

There is no reason for shoddy workmanship on cabinets either. You need to call them on it or bring it to the attention of the people in charge.


----------



## Old Dog (Nov 5, 2008)

*hmmm*



Wolfgang said:


> Following behind good finish carpenters and drywall finishers is priceless. One time in a 6' section of base I counted 67 finish nail holes. Told the "finish carpenter" to put in another piece because it was going to look damned funny when everything else was stained and finished except for that piece.
> 
> There is no reason for shoddy workmanship on cabinets either. You need to call them on it or bring it to the attention of the people in charge.


in 30 years i have followed after alot of trades , i have never ever ever seen anthing like this before not even close....I didnt even mention the lousy workmanship....and the worst thing is usually all the HO see's is the finish paint job.... so the lousy workmanship looks like the painters fault....

Thanks


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

If you walk off the job because you're mad I think you're handling it wrong. Just my opinion. Try and get the situation resolved at that time with the appropriate people. You still may end up fixing it but at least it was brought to someone's attention.

You just lost two half days of work on something you're going to have to do anyway unless you either quit or drop the contract. You've heard of the term; "I'll show you.", these are usually what I call; "I'll show me...." (Note: They never work out too well.)


----------



## Old Dog (Nov 5, 2008)

*never*



Wolfgang said:


> If you walk off the job because you're mad I think you're handling it wrong. Just my opinion. Try and get the situation resolved at that time with the appropriate people. You still may end up fixing it but at least it was brought to someone's attention.
> 
> You just lost two half days of work on something you're going to have to do anyway unless you either quit or drop the contract. You've heard of the term; "I'll show you.", these are usually what I call; "I'll show me...." (Note: They never work out too well.)


" I would never ever walk off a job, for good, no matter how  up... or difficult, never, i an a professional...I was and am just frustrated at the needlessly extra work thats all... i am just venting today so i can make more room for some more frustration thats all...lol.... also i always do the most difficult part of prep first days on a job if it permits , to get it out of the way...then what ever i run up against next seems easy compaired to what was the worst....


----------



## elizk (Aug 13, 2009)

*hi hi*

hi hi... I just join this forum... but only found 1 topic in the forum list... did I miss out anything?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

elizk said:


> hi hi... I just join this forum... but only found 1 topic in the forum list... did I miss out anything?


Hello welcome, You can go here to make your first thread and tell us about yourself. 

Up at the top left hand corner under the logo you will see this
 *Paint Talk - Professional Painting Contractors Forum*
*C*lick on that and pick what sections you are interestred in. Then click what threads you are interested in.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Or how about when they don't shake it all the way, and you start out with a light color and it gets darker as you paint.I sprayed a whole office this way before I figured out what was happening.


 
Or when the painter screws up and tells you the wrong color/finish/product then insists that you screwed up and its YOUR fault. Yes, its my fault, after I wrote it down while you were telling me...and repeated the order to you...yes yes...I made the mistake


----------



## BESMAN (Jul 15, 2009)

i can sum up most of my pet peeves in three letters....


I.R.S.


----------



## HeatherP (Mar 27, 2008)

homeowners who take advice from 85 year old father/homebuilder who doesn't like any paint other than oil....


----------



## elizk (Aug 13, 2009)

I almost get lost in the jungle... thanks Sean!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

elizk said:


> hi hi... I just join this forum... but only found 1 topic in the forum list... did I miss out anything?


elizk,

I saw your personal info and your answer to "What is your paint related field or trade:"

"Hand Painted on T-shirt"

I also visited your "home page" which states your mission is, "To promote hand-painting through customized items like T-shirt, Cap, Glass, Jewelery etc."


PaintTalk is a forum for professionals in the fields related to architectural coatings and the application of them. 

I think you are in the wrong place for us to benefit your business and I can not foresee how your knowledge can benefit the professionals here. 

I hope you understand and find a forum better suited to your needs.

thank-you.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I hate those rubber strips on the exterior doors! They are stapled in with a buttload of staples, I have tried masking, vaseline, all kinds of stuff! I even asked a siding guy if he could make a channel I could slip over the bottom of the door!


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Rob said:


> I hate those rubber strips on the exterior doors! They are stapled in with a buttload of staples, I have tried masking, vaseline, all kinds of stuff! I even asked a siding guy if he could make a channel I could slip over the bottom of the door!


I clean them with a bit of mineral spirits and use green lacquer tape.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Employees who don't do it your way because they can't grasp it.........and worse, employees who won't do it your way because they think they know it all..

1. The boss ain't always right, but he is ALWAYS the boss.
2. If the boss IS wrong, see rule number one.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Employees who don't do it your way because they can't grasp it.........and worse, employees who won't do it your way because they think they know it all..
> 
> 1. The boss ain't always right, but he is ALWAYS the boss.
> 2. If the boss IS wrong, see rule number one.


When you are 21 years old (you are the boss).


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> When you are 21 years old (you are the boss).


That was a long time ago and yeah, you are right. :yes:


----------



## BADPIG (Sep 5, 2008)

*This one ticks me off:*

*HO: So what was the Bid?*

*Me: $3400.00*

*HO: That sounds great!*

*Me: Next day, here is the contract totaling $3400.00, sign please and I'll get you a copy. Gives copy to HO.*

*HO: Signed contract...Great, I can't wait to see how it turns out.*

*Me: Were are all done sir/maam, finish walkthrough, is everything at an acceptable standard?*

*HO: Yes, everything looks beautiful, you guys did a wonderful job...HOW MUCH DO I OWE YOU?*

*Me:*

I guess I just don't understand where it comes from...does the HO possiblt think that due to kindness it will drop 1K?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

BADPIG said:


> *This one ticks me off:*
> 
> *HO: So what was the Bid?*
> 
> ...


I don't know what you are talking about that is normal for me because I always state their price, plus tax, so they usually ask what is the finial cost.Do you add you add up your tax on you bid?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

seriously... I have inhaled enough bug to last a lifetime.. why do they go for eyes, mouths, noses and ears???!?!?!?!


----------



## Cusingeorge (Jan 19, 2008)

What really gets me going is painters (so called) who tell me "I've been doin' it this way for 25 years and never had a problem"!

Painter: "your lacquer ain't no good"

Me: "Why, what's it doing?"

Painter: "It smells different, it don't get me as high as it used to"

Me: "I'll have the factory drop a little more meth in the buckets you buy".


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I know what you mean, got to be willing to change. Like I have a painter friend that never thins his paint, he thinks the paint in on auto adjust, I guess.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

This is what gets me, if all you are suppose to do is buy paint, stick a brush in it/ stick your pickup tube in it, and there you go, well then any idiot could do that.A painter does other things, like adjust the paint go on proper.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

something that irks the heck out of me?

Ignorant di*k-heads. They are all over the place. Can't go anywhere without tripping over at least one.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

daArch said:


> something that irks the heck out of me?
> 
> Ignorant di*k-heads. They are all over the place. Can't go anywhere without tripping over at least one.


Wait: Are you talking about me?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Wait: Are you talking about me?



No John. And you know it. :thumbup: 

Stop being a tease :jester:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

daArch said:


> No John. And you know it. :thumbup:
> 
> Stop being a tease :jester:


OK: I feel better now, but you had me going.


----------



## ledgestonepainting (Mar 18, 2009)

flowjo said:


> another thing i have discovered working in new homes is i dislike every other trade  drywallers seem to miss everything until after the final coat is on trim guys like to rush around putting holes everywhere then ripping out baseboard and trim after the final coat is on tilers like to have grout fights with the walls and baseboards cabinet guys like to draw on the walls then put the cabinet in a complete different area plumbers are always there to install the toilet when your ready to paint the bathrooms and electricians love to put there hands all over the walls and ceilings ...wow painters have it bad lol


And who the heck is taking a s**t in empty boxes and leaving it sit in the middle of the unairconditioned house.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

ledgestonepainting said:


> And who the heck is taking a s**t in empty boxes and leaving it sit in the middle of the unairconditioned house.


Hey: That's not cool at all.


----------



## Cusingeorge (Jan 19, 2008)

At least it was in a box, where it could be removed "easily".

I was in a house several years ago where someone dropped a deuce in one of the A/C vents.

I bet that was fun for the HVAC guys....


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Repainting a house that some hack/homeowner has painted over crap that obviously needed to be scraped off. That and stepping in dog crap .


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

This happened to me today about 11:00AM. Working outside, ladders, drops & tools everywhere. 

HO: "I'm going to cut the grass now. Would you mind moving your stuff?"
ME:


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

1st time pet peeve for me today...Dropping my sunglasses into the roller tray. It sucked.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

graybear13 said:


> Repainting a house that some hack/homeowner has painted over crap that obviously needed to be scraped off. That and stepping in dog crap .


lol..Yeah I hate when the homeowner treats the backyard like the dog's toilet!.....disgusting!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> This happened to me today about 11:00AM. Working outside, ladders, drops & tools everywhere.
> 
> HO: "I'm going to cut the grass now. Would you mind moving your stuff?"
> ME:


Talk about helping the painter out.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

michfan said:


> 1st time pet peeve for me today...Dropping my sunglasses into the roller tray. It sucked.


That really sucks. I was at this festival and I took one of my kids into the Porta John and when I bent over to help him button his pants my revo's slid off the neck of my shirt where I had hung them for this job. Slid right into the slop. I was pissed, part of me wanted to reach in there and grab them but I of course did not. 
It was all my wife heard about the rest of the day.


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

My pet peeve is when a new employee who is supposed to have some painting experience comes to their first day of the job with their Wal-Mart brand brush.

Listen, I'm every bit the brush ***** that some of you guys are, and I own a ****load of brushes that will never see the light of day at my job (zibra, i'm looking at you), and I respect that there are some no name brushes that are actually pretty nice brushes at the end of the day (once again, zibra); however, don't show up with a no name brush. I've never used any of Wal-Mart's painting supplies, so I can't comment on their quality, though I can guess, but painting professionally is just as much about image as it is quality: people expect us to show up with high quality tools from names that they know make pro grade equipment, not tools that your average soccer mom would pick up to tackle a few DIY projects.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

tedrin said:


> lol..Yeah I hate when the homeowner treats the backyard like the dog's toilet!.....disgusting!


 
My bacyard IS the dogs toilet, now I do clean it every week, but still where is the dog supposed to go? You think I am taking it for a walk and following it around with a latex glove and a bag? I don't think so.:no:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Employees with attitudes.

Hired one who the first 2 weeks was great, after that downhill and picking up speed.

The BAD:
-Wont haul anything because he built a humongous speaker box that takes up the back of his old SUV...and thats with the seats down.
-In 9 weeks he's had 3 with 40 hours and I've got plenty of work.
-If he has to work past 3:30 he gets a real attitude
-Wont work the occasional Saturday.
-Doesnt clean pumps/guns worth a damn.
-Has gotten real sloppy...in direct proportion to his attitude.

The GOOD:
-Let him go yesterday.:yes:


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

Carpenters who caulk
Carpenters who caulk with silicon
Carpenters who caulk nail holes with silicon

Oh, and dental molding


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

chrisn said:


> My bacyard IS the dogs toilet, now I do clean it every week, but still where is the dog supposed to go? You think I am taking it for a walk and following it around with a latex glove and a bag? I don't think so.:no:


And just think: They eat worse stuff then we do.


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

DarthPainter said:


> My pet peeve is when a new employee who is supposed to have some painting experience comes to their first day of the job with their Wal-Mart brand brush.
> 
> Listen, I'm every bit the brush ***** that some of you guys are, and I own a ****load of brushes that will never see the light of day at my job (zibra, i'm looking at you), and I respect that there are some no name brushes that are actually pretty nice brushes at the end of the day (once again, zibra); however, don't show up with a no name brush. I've never used any of Wal-Mart's painting supplies, so I can't comment on their quality, though I can guess, but painting professionally is just as much about image as it is quality: people expect us to show up with high quality tools from names that they know make pro grade equipment, not tools that your average soccer mom would pick up to tackle a few DIY projects.


ya i totally agree some guys who say they have been in this business for like 15-20 years sometimes dont know jack **** especially about what brushes to use with different situations. It kinda bothers me when they pull out these black nylon brushes and we are using heavy flat paint on fresh drywall cutting??? like arent you wondering why its taking you all day to cut one freaking wall and some of these guys use like 3/4 1/2 inch rollers on semigloss walls i just dont understand why they havent put 2 and 2 together.... then they tell me i have to many brushes and sleeves then i tell them im just smarter than you i guess lol


----------



## Calist (Jul 19, 2009)

nEighter said:


> mosquitos and gnats.. inhaling gnats through my nose  they have been swarming me lately working on my place and it has been enough to totally pizz me off!!


nEighter---- Got a Wal-Mart or Gander Mountain Store near you? Got one word for you..... ThermaCell. Great gadget that really works. Uses Butane and a chemical pad. About the size of a Walkie-Talkie. Turn it on, put it down and it stops all those biting critters from coming near you. Amazing item and only 25.00 bucks. Each pad lasts about 4 hours. Highly Recommend it and it really works. Just gotta stay within 15 feet of it.


----------



## Calist (Jul 19, 2009)

I guess the one thing that ticks me off the most has got to be the Hacks out there. I hate redoing jobs for other "Professionals". Just started a job where the Home Owner... a elderly gentleman, hired a guy to paint his house last year, the painter didn't prep right, and now the guy has an entire Gable and Dormer that is just cracked and peeling away. About 600 sq ft of siding. Its like this guy never even lifted a wire brush or scraper to these sections. When he called the guy to get him to honor his warranty, the number had been disconnected.

I gave the guy my best price, explained how we'd fix it, but this guy is gonna be a hard customer to please because he's already looking at me like his last painter. I'll win him over, take special care, and I appreciate the business but my god! When he told me how much he paid this guy, over 6 grand, and its a big house, well, theres no excuse.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

spots you can't seem to get with your brush. Trim pieces that are at a 90 deg and you can't get that bottom intersection with your brush no matter how you turn it, upside down, flip it, flip it upside down.. nothing


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> This thread is hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, where DO you get your smilies from?


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

when i used to work for a company, having to work alongside the know-it-all "MasterPainter", you all know the type......
"hey, its better if you do it this way..."
"hey, blah,blah,blah"
.........(die in a fire)





dog sh1t left in customers yard for you to step in and track up and down your extension ladder, parents who don't mind their kids,kids that like to tug on your spray hose when you are reaching away from your ladder 27ft up:whistling2:
needing only half a gallon to finish a job,
fastfood


----------



## Calist (Jul 19, 2009)

Home owners who constantly look over your shoulder, ask millions of questions and generally try to turn the time you are trying to work into a social situation. Even worse, those who try to tell you how to do your job AFTER they've hire you forcing you to stop and explain to them why you have to degloss the walls....


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Calist said:


> Home owners who constantly look over your shoulder, ask millions of questions and generally try to turn the time you are trying to work into a social situation. Even worse, those who try to tell you how to do your job AFTER they've hire you forcing you to stop and explain to them why you have to degloss the walls....


We just had one of those, I'm talking everday, except the day we taped them inside with plastic and didn't let them out until the spray day was over. It was so funny, we took the plastic off the front door and it was like they were standing right there ready to come out and talk some more.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> We just had one of those, I'm talking everday, except the day we taped them inside with plastic and didn't let them out until the spray day was over. It was so funny, we took the plastic off the front door and it was like they were standing right there ready to come out and talk some more.


Now that's hilarious!!!!!!!


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

[quote=flowjo;88329]ya i totally agree some guys who say they have been in this business for like 15-20 years sometimes dont know jack **** especially about what brushes to use with different situations. It kinda bothers me when they pull out these black nylon brushes and we are using heavy flat paint on fresh drywall cutting??? like arent you wondering why its taking you all day to cut one freaking wall and some of these guys use like 3/4 1/2 inch rollers on semigloss walls i just dont understand why they havent put 2 and 2 together.... then they tell me i have to many brushes and sleeves then i tell them im just smarter than you i guess lol[/quote]

I needed help on a job so I got a referral from the nearest BM store...The painter said he had 25 years experience....He pulls out an old brush that [he was proud to say],was 8 months old!! It was all short from being worn down...It looked worse than my dust brushes!!

The guy proceeds to tape about 1/4" away from the trim...He told me it looked better that way!!...I had him do some prep work and let him go at the end of the day...[I also caught him taping all the windows around the glass!!]


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> We just had one of those, I'm talking everday, except the day we taped them inside with plastic and didn't let them out until the spray day was over. It was so funny, we took the plastic off the front door and it was like they were standing right there ready to come out and talk some more.



HAHa- My dad used to service restaurant equip and have the same problem. He used to always carry a pencil in his mouth and talk incomprehensibly through it while being real busy. One of his best tricks.


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

tedrin said:


> [quote=flowjo;88329]ya i totally agree some guys who say they have been in this business for like 15-20 years sometimes dont know jack **** especially about what brushes to use with different situations. It kinda bothers me when they pull out these black nylon brushes and we are using heavy flat paint on fresh drywall cutting??? like arent you wondering why its taking you all day to cut one freaking wall and some of these guys use like 3/4 1/2 inch rollers on semigloss walls i just dont understand why they havent put 2 and 2 together.... then they tell me i have to many brushes and sleeves then i tell them im just smarter than you i guess lol


I needed help on a job so I got a referral from the nearest BM store...The painter said he had 25 years experience....He pulls out an old brush that [he was proud to say],was 8 months old!! It was all short from being worn down...It looked worse than my dust brushes!!

The guy proceeds to tape about 1/4" away from the trim...He told me it looked better that way!!...I had him do some prep work and let him go at the end of the day...[I also caught him taping all the windows around the glass!!][/quote]

I don't knock guys on how their brushes look; one of our best cut guys barely washes his brushes and never has covers for them. They feel like hammers and are frayed everywhere, but that prick sure can paint a nice line with them.

I, on the other hand, go through brushes once a month. The second I notice any kind of change in my brush it's done. It's only 15 bucks for a new one, which is like 15 minutes of work to replace it. Though one of my all time favorite brushes, the Purdy Pro Extra Glide, needs about a week of break in before I'll even use it on my real jobs.

Anyways, another pet peeve of mine is when you do subcontracts for people who are in a major jam because they don't know how to manage their work and won't let you organize things your way, despite having a proven track record of doing amazing work in very, very good time.

Oh, and my biggest pet peeve of all is when you let someone borrow a brush (or any tool) and they try to pretend it was theirs all along and that you're stealing from _them_.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

nEighter said:


> mosquitos and gnats.. inhaling gnats through my nose  they have been swarming me lately working on my place and it has been enough to totally pizz me off!!


You could put a 5 gal. strainer over your head. Just a thought.


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

DarthPainter said:


> I needed help on a job so I got a referral from the nearest BM store...The painter said he had 25 years experience....He pulls out an old brush that [he was proud to say],was 8 months old!! It was all short from being worn down...It looked worse than my dust brushes!!
> 
> The guy proceeds to tape about 1/4" away from the trim...He told me it looked better that way!!...I had him do some prep work and let him go at the end of the day...[I also caught him taping all the windows around the glass!!]


I don't knock guys on how their brushes look; one of our best cut guys barely washes his brushes and never has covers for them. They feel like hammers and are frayed everywhere, but that prick sure can paint a nice line with them.

I, on the other hand, go through brushes once a month. The second I notice any kind of change in my brush it's done. It's only 15 bucks for a new one, which is like 15 minutes of work to replace it. Though one of my all time favorite brushes, the Purdy Pro Extra Glide, needs about a week of break in before I'll even use it on my real jobs.

Anyways, another pet peeve of mine is when you do subcontracts for people who are in a major jam because they don't know how to manage their work and won't let you organize things your way, despite having a proven track record of doing amazing work in very, very good time.

Oh, and my biggest pet peeve of all is when you let someone borrow a brush (or any tool) and they try to pretend it was theirs all along and that you're stealing from _them_.[/QUOTE]

ya i wont knock a guy for how his brush looks but i sure will knock him when hes using the wrong type of brush for the job you dont use full nylon brushes for bare drywall unless its 6 months old and barely gets washed ya sure then you can use it to scrape paint , dust and paint .

as far as that pro extra glide goes its a good brush cuts very well but its terrible for thinner paints and it leaves alot of brush lines its a good production brush but for very fine detail and smooth finishing its not the best all you need is 2 brushes from benjamin moore the regular one and the firm one those 2 brushes right there will get you threw every type of application/surface you can think of. 

i really used to like purdys but as ive tried different things along the way ive realized purdy is **** LOL even their clearcut is a copycat of a wooster brush but still doesnt deliver what a wooster does


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

nEighter said:


> spots you can't seem to get with your brush. Trim pieces that are at a 90 deg and you can't get that bottom intersection with your brush no matter how you turn it, upside down, flip it, flip it upside down.. nothing


H nEighter, I had a guy once back in the summer of 88 freak out because he couldnt reach a spot on an exterior with his brush.he flipped out and walked home,very quickly no less Anyway,one of my pet peeves are what i call squatters.These are customers college age kids who block the driveway,leave stuff in your way all over the house,etc.To top it off,ignore us,sit in a room all day and listen to what ever the hell we might be talking about all day!


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

BrushJockey said:


> HAHa- My dad used to service restaurant equip and have the same problem. He used to always carry a pencil in his mouth and talk incomprehensibly through it while being real busy. One of his best tricks.


thats is the funniest sheeeeit i have evera huurs in ma life son. on paint atalk. no really:blink:


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

I cant get enough of the original and funny "Ya missed a spot har har har" chuckleheads. Repainting the exterior of a party store today, heard that 5 fricken times from the crackheads walking in to pick up a 40. 

These guys rate right up there with the "doin some paintin' t'day?" people I get as I'm standing in the paint store wearin my whites with a gallon of paint in my hand. 

Here's yer sign!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

People who keep bringing up VP and NEPS. I like em' but they are gone.


----------



## HeatherP (Mar 27, 2008)

What about..."get any on the wall?" !!!


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

HeatherP said:


> What about..."get any on the wall?" !!!


*TWiTCh*


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Patching sheetrock in rent houses ranks way up there . Come to think of it , working in rent houses , period !


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Well: I had my first time ever the other day. We all know that if there is anything in the yard that your spray hose can get hung on, it will. will I got so twisted up with a 250 footer the the other day, I had to take it loose from the pump to streighten it out. If I going to curse this is when I do it.


----------



## Calist (Jul 19, 2009)

New one for me, was working for a client who had moved out of town. A Doctor who took a job in another state, and had his house up for sale. Asked us to come in an paint complete interior and exterior. 

His Realtor was a major pain in the kiester. Kept coming over, telling my guys what to do, trying to add work that wasn't in the contract or approved by the home owner, wouldn't talk with the home owner about extra work, but insisted I tell him to do the extra work. ect.... I can't tell you the amount of times I wanted to smack her. Yelling at my crew, but wouldn't talk to me while I was on the job site. She'd drive by, see me there and leave. Come back later and yell at my guys about how bad the paint job was....

H/O was incredibly happy about the job, sent him pictures as work progressed just so he'd see for himself after getting calls of complaint from the Realtor.

Realtor had absolutely no say in what was being done but you'd think she was the Owner, and paying the bills.

Was going to try to market to her, but I'm not touching her with YOUR ten foot pole....lol


----------



## saltairhhi (Aug 18, 2010)

*At least they came with a brush in hand*



DarthPainter said:


> My pet peeve is when a new employee who is supposed to have some painting experience comes to their first day of the job with their Wal-Mart brand brush.
> 
> Listen, I'm every bit the brush ***** that some of you guys are, and I own a ****load of brushes that will never see the light of day at my job (zibra, i'm looking at you), and I respect that there are some no name brushes that are actually pretty nice brushes at the end of the day (once again, zibra); however, don't show up with a no name brush. I've never used any of Wal-Mart's painting supplies, so I can't comment on their quality, though I can guess, but painting professionally is just as much about image as it is quality: people expect us to show up with high quality tools from names that they know make pro grade equipment, not tools that your average soccer mom would pick up to tackle a few DIY projects.


For almost 10 years I used only Wooster brushes and in those 10 year the brushes never changed or improved. I actually tried a Zibra brush after reading this exact thread just to see what the big deal was. Well guess what, the Zibra brush out performed the Wooster brushes hands down. I'm thinking the performance of the brush is way more important to the home owner than the brand. Thanks for the intro to Zibra brushes. I'm guessing in a few years, Purdy and Wooster are both going to know who Zibra is.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

saltairhhi said:


> For almost 10 years I used only Wooster brushes and in those 10 year the brushes never changed or improved. I actually tried a Zibra brush after reading this exact thread just to see what the big deal was. Well guess what, the Zibra brush out performed the Wooster brushes hands down. I'm thinking the performance of the brush is way more important to the home owner than the brand. Thanks for the intro to Zibra brushes. I'm guessing in a few years, Purdy and Wooster are both going to know who Zibra is.


Dude! In your last post you said another painter told you about the brushes, now you read about them? Go sell your brushes somewhere else. This is a forum for professional paint contractors. Not for hacks looking for free advertising.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

....


----------



## saltairhhi (Aug 18, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Dude! In your last post you said another painter told you about the brushes, now you read about them? Go sell your brushes somewhere else. This is a forum for professional paint contractors. Not for hacks looking for free advertising.


DUDE! A friend told me about these brushes, I had never heard of them, I checked it out online and this is one of the few places I found information about it. who are you the brush gestapo?


----------



## saltairhhi (Aug 18, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> ZIBRA = Made in CHINA, they tout that on their website. Some more cheaply made foreign crap.


I know where they are made, they don't try to hide it, but hey if it works who cares


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

saltairhhi said:


> I know where they are made, they don't try to hide it, but hey if it works who cares


The people that are on unemployement in the states.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Back too the OP
Overspray paterns from the doors being sprayed againt the wall.


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

Continuous hinges and being ready to spray doors before they swing em, but the doors aren't there, then when they get there, the gc decides not to call me and tell me they are.


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

*Low budget rental unit repaint*

Did one today. We covered the last guy's crappy drywall job, tool marks, roller ridges and runs 

Frustrating to say the least.

I hate it that our name is attached to the suite. "Man, who painted this place?" Know what I mean?


----------



## jonnythecutter (Mar 10, 2009)

I truly dislike scraping and sanding soffits on top of a 40 footer for 4 days in a row....


----------



## jonnythecutter (Mar 10, 2009)

actually....
Sherwin Williams store that opened nearby about half a year ago. 

pet peeve is: each time i walk in there i can count on six phone calls on the way. one from the manager to let me know they're having a sale on pants and i should place an order so my size is in stock. one from the aggressive sales rep to ask if he can come to my site and 'take a look'. another from the manager to let me know there's a 'new product' that i may be interested in and he'll promo me a free gallon. one from another store who's got my account info, to let me know they're also having a sale on saturday on pants, and did i want to place an order. and another one from the aggressive sales rep to ask if the price point is still good.

the manager is a nice guy. never spent a day on a paint crew though. knows his products in a textbook academic way. the rest of the staff is about 19 years old, and couldn't answer my questions about their products when i asked, and they take an hour to tint an order.

it makes me feel like they're so hungry, and they're trying so hard to be personal, that it's really quite Impersonal.

why can't they be like the Benjamin Moore guys who ask me how my daughter is doing, and make recommendations based on their own experience!!? they get what it is that i'm doing all day. and why i'm doing it.
I like that!

then i leave BM and see the SW manager in the parking lot, taking down the phone numbers from painters trucks. (that's what pissed me off.) such a capitalist strategy. don't get me wrong, i like the paint. i don't like the tactics.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

doing business for a "consulting" company across the country who facilitates projects for starbucks stores. They say they are a 45 net company (ok, fine, so I gotta wait a bit, sorta a pita but its still a lucrative project) and now its been 50 days since invoicing has been submitted and no check. 

Call the vp who has been my contact, he goes talks to AP dept, get a call from a lady there. She starts off by asking all my info (address, invoice amount) and then says shes been out of the office last week (who cares, what does that have to do with not getting paid on time?). Then she says she needs to talk to her boss and make sure everything is ok. wtf? you already had 50 days to make sure everything was ok.

total bs, and this just ticks me off. They have it structured so no ones to blame. The vp, my contact isn't in charge of payments. The lady in the AP dept isn't to blame because she was out last week? So nothing gets done if you are gone? Last week was already 40+ days after invoicing. 

It amazes me how they are all professional and make sure you submit all these signed forms and pictures and follow all this protocol in order for payment to be processed, but then when it comes to being paid they are as competent as a cage full of chimpanzees.


----------



## Chris Jackson (Jun 2, 2010)

> I guess I just don't understand where it comes from...does the HO possiblt think that due to kindness it will drop 1K?


i actually take it as a compliment as too many HOs have been given "quotes" or "estimates" only to find that the bill ballooned and a myraid of extras(usually missed items by the estimator). next time that happens reinforce to this repeat customer that you stick firm to your quotes.


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

*He messed up my custom door casing*

Yesterday I installed some over sized door casing that I custom milled out of MDF. Had all the nail holes filled and gaps caulked and came in this morning prepared to sand, prime and paint.

Discovered that just before I arrived the plumber's 20 year old apprentice had been working overhead cutting out some redundant piping. Dirty water and who-knows-what all over the place. Boot scuffs, dings and drag marks all around the bottom two feet of the door frame and casing.

Don't worry, the painter will fix it!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

TDTD said:


> Yesterday I installed some over sized door casing that I custom milled out of MDF. Had all the nail holes filled and gaps caulked and came in this morning prepared to sand, prime and paint.
> 
> Discovered that just before I arrived the plumber's 20 year old apprentice had been working overhead cutting out some redundant piping. Dirty water and who-knows-what all over the place. Boot scuffs, dings and drag marks all around the bottom two feet of the door frame and casing.
> 
> Don't worry, the painter will fix it!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


That's not "accidents happen". That's just plain disrespect.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Bring it to the plumbers attention. Other than back-charging them, there isn't much more you can do. I had the same thing happen with a plumber working in a bathroom that we had installed new beadboard wainscoating - gouged so much of it we had to replace it. Wasn't fun, wasn't easy as everything was PL400-ed and finish nailed on. The HO ended up withholding the amount of the replacement and finish costs from the plumbers bill. He was not happy.


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> That's not "accidents happen". That's just plain disrespect.


...and lack or awareness of one's affect on his surroundings. Hard to believe actually.


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Bring it to the plumbers attention. Other than back-charging them, there isn't much more you can do. I had the same thing happen with a plumber working in a bathroom that we had installed new beadboard wainscoating - gouged so much of it we had to replace it. Wasn't fun, wasn't easy as everything was PL400-ed and finish nailed on. The HO ended up withholding the amount of the replacement and finish costs from the plumbers bill. He was not happy.


That sucks! I hate doing things twice. It's bad enough when you have to fix something that you messed up yourself, but when someone else does it to you? Particularly frosts my shorts when they don't bother to own up to it. Leave a note or tell the customer, or something!

Fortunately, the out of pocket impact on me for this little goof was minimal - maybe 15 minutes to get things back to the way I left them.

I'm just glad that I hadn't installed the acoustic ceiling tiles or special order counter tops yet. I shudder to think...

I've worked with this plumber before. He's a great guy and his heart is as big as they get. I will have a chat with him about his apprentice. I'm sure he'll take advantage of the coaching opportunity for the young fellow.


----------

